# Tremper eyes?



## Salamanda (May 28, 2008)

Bred from tremper x mack tremper
















I cant work out why its eyes are so dark 


this is its sibiling with normal tremper eyes


----------



## HnR Exotics (Aug 14, 2010)

looks eclispe too me looks like u could have a mack raptor :2thumb:


----------



## Salamanda (May 28, 2008)

no its def not a mack raptor
this is dad








this is mum


----------



## C4RL (Jun 9, 2010)

More than likely the Leo is expressing tinted eye's(false eclipse) pops up alot in snows and blizzards.


----------



## Salamanda (May 28, 2008)

C4RL said:


> More than likely the Leo is expressing tinted eye's(false eclipse) pops up alot in snows and blizzards.


ah that explains it :2thumb: thanks
I got really confused because they didnt look albino they look grey/black lol


----------



## Phil75 (Nov 29, 2010)

C4RL said:


> More than likely the Leo is expressing tinted eye's(false eclipse) pops up alot in snows and blizzards.


Can albino have solid black eyes??

Has the hatchling got dark eyes with iris???

Phil


----------



## Salamanda (May 28, 2008)

Phil75 said:


> Can albino have solid black eyes??
> 
> Has the hatchling got dark eyes with iris???
> 
> Phil


I'm not sure its so small its hard to tell but it does react to light like an albino (closes eyes)
edit: got some other pics.


----------



## nuttybabez (Jul 21, 2007)

I think you might find its eyes will lighten as it grows.


----------



## Salamanda (May 28, 2008)

nuttybabez said:


> I think you might find its eyes will lighten as it grows.


this makes sense!


----------



## Salamanda (May 28, 2008)

*update*

the eyes are getting lighter but still not looking like the others just yet


----------



## MP reptiles (Dec 30, 2010)

nuttybabez said:


> I think you might find its eyes will lighten as it grows.


 this is what i thought


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

they usually lighten to normal tremper eyes.

i`ve got one that didnt, a mack tremper too, not a eclipse but her eyes are solid black 
http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/foru...ture104915-2009-mack-tremper-black-solid.html


----------



## Salamanda (May 28, 2008)

Sorry to drag up an old thread but I had 2 more hatch from the same pairing and this time the normal T_albino had the dark eyes.

I am wondering if temps might play a part in this?


----------



## Salamanda (May 28, 2008)

oops forgot the pic
Its a few weeks old now so its eyes have started to get lighter.


----------

